# Put in your last minute dove reports.



## Dwight (Dec 15, 2007)

I drive from Baytown to port Arthur. haven't seen anything to brag about. few local doves in the evenings. Any west texas reporters out there?


----------



## 8-count (Jul 3, 2008)

No west Texas reports but our place in south Texas is infested with birds. More than I've ever seen.....Can't wait.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

I was in central Robertson County over the weekend and didn't see much action as far as the birds go. Did see some very impressive deer though. Bucks still in velvet but I'm starting to see rubs here and there.


----------



## JMG_TX (May 29, 2009)

In my area down South (special white winged zone) its really thick. Should be really good this year as long as the rain doesnt trash the hunting. I have alot of birds living on my small ranch and was rewarded by reworking the land and added a small pond for them. 

In the Central area (New Braunfels/Lockhart area) its ridiculous. I cant wait to hit it up and I'm going to fishing this weekend just to pass the time lol. I should beat my record for birds this year no problem. As long as September stays semi dry.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Covered up at our place in Hondo. And fat too.


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Dove Reports*

We have lots of grain on the ground from late Milo harvest around Dallas and Ellis county. Not many birds around fields or even in town. I think they should start showing up soon. Planning on hunting Tuesday morning cut corn for Pigeon and Doves.

Our fields in Mills county are loaded and ready to go for Opening weekend. That area holds lots of birds year after year. The sunflowers are taller than my truck and thick. It wont take long to be finished.

My fields in Kimble county are also loaded up. We are saving those for the 12-13. (30) acres of sunflowers and volunteer wheat.

Talked to my buddy in LBK and they started cutting sunflowers last week. They have a stupid amount of White wings. Headed up there for Teal and Dove for the opener. He told me they have water and Teal are showing up!!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Covered up at my ranches in Pearsall, cotulla and down here in Baffin.

Should be a great season as long as mother nature doesn't dump rain on us the day before the opener, like usual. Lol


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Garwood Prairie is covered up with doves....


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

Lots of birds around our place in Coleman county.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

Drove 1604 on the West side of San Antonio late evening, two weeks ago. Crazy amount of white wings crossing 1604. They had just cut the milo alongside 1604, could barely stay on the road from finger shooting doves.
BB


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I have a bunch of birds in wharton county. most I've seen in years.


----------



## blackjack runner (Feb 24, 2015)

Dove just starting to arrive in Taylor, Williamson county.
Heading out Mon night for hogs, be ready at first light on the 1st.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

sotexhookset said:


> Covered up at our place in Hondo. And fat too.


 what side of town you leasing?
jus' courious.

but yep, starting to look good all around here...
WW are starting to flock out of town... lotsa fleglings...
and Mdoves are better than average than the last few yrs...
I'll put Medina Co. as a top spot for doves along w/Uvalde, Frio and Zavala Co's

also western, southern and eastern Bexar County are maybe some of the best for urban WW if you can find a spot, tho.


----------



## Stretch (May 22, 2004)

Drove from Granbury, Texas to El Reno, Oklahoma and back today and was disappointed in the amount of birds I saw. Actually it was extremley sparse on flying birds, a pair here maybe tree in a group. Very few birds on the electrical lines. 

I thought that I would have seen many more birds than I did at this time of year. Guess they are still up north?


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm going to our place in menard county this year for opening day. I've never done it before but there's so many birds I have to go!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwight (Dec 15, 2007)

*Dove hunt*

Anybody got room for two? or know anybody that does let me know.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

kweber said:


> what side of town you leasing?
> jus' courious.
> 
> but yep, starting to look good all around here...
> ...


North of 90 about a mile southeast of New Fountain. About four mile straight shot to Mummies elevators and in a solid fly zone. We'll hunt the tracks a few times downtown as well the first month or so before they start flying to high.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

sotexhookset said:


> North of 90 about a mile southeast of New Fountain. About four mile straight shot to Mummies elevators and in a solid fly zone. We'll hunt the tracks a few times downtown as well the first month or so before they start flying to high.


Homemade tacos ?  Guy at our lease in somerset said theres tons of doves around his place.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Dwight said:


> Anybody got room for two? or know anybody that does let me know.


Dwight. If you can give me a date or two that you'd want to make that long *** drive I can put y'all on some birds. Preferably during the week as that's when I like to do most dove hunting after opening day then first weekend. If you want to stay close to Houston, pm Grand Poobah on here (Sammy Ramono) as he does day hunts in Colorado and Wharton counties.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Homemade tacos ?  Guy at our lease in somerset said theres tons of doves around his place.


Dam skippy. Bean y cheese brother!!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

as of this AM... Hondo and Sabinal ww's are good... but the best thing is I saw more mourning doves along 90 than I've seen in years...
best I've seen in yrs...
should be great till a Sept front hits... and that usually ruins my so.zone mdove hunts...dammit....mid Sept we usually get a little front that runs our resident birds south... so the late sept opener usually sux just so. of 90...
but a report from Panhandle is loads of birds there which should ride northers down here! Oct could be banner!
dam state/feds cut our fall season short, tho...
oct21! WHAT!
we have a full mo. in late Dec/Jan...
lemme shoot into Nov.....
winter doves here are flightly...
save that long X=mas season for Valley, dammit.
South zone should be 59 from Vic to Laredo.
maybe a shorter winter season like in yrs past...
we had some epic hunts here in early Nov...


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

East of Burton the birds dispersed when the rains hit in may. The last several years it has been great openers and good weeks following. Be lucky if we get half limits opening day. Lots of birds north and east of Brenham.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

The tree rats - white wings are thick as ever , San antonio metro has such a huge population , the crops get raided by them


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Hockley is not looking good for us!! Binford and Kickapoo look like they are holding some birds.


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

Fort Bend Slammed with the birds can't wait


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Capt. Marcus Canales said:


> Covered up at my ranches in Pearsall, cotulla and down here in Baffin.
> 
> Should be a great season as long as mother nature doesn't dump rain on us the day before the opener, like usual. Lol


 a good rain is always welcome here.
go back to town.:rotfl:


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

kweber said:


> a good rain is always welcome here.
> go back to town.:rotfl:


Hondo is just like San Antonio these days, old fart. I live in the sticks here in baffin.

Great hearing from you, been too long.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Bull Minnow said:


> Hockley is not looking good for us!! Binford and Kickapoo look like they are holding some birds.


Well, definitely a sad report from my place. Saw a TOTAL of 5 dove this morning. 
Not much in the area. Sad sad sad. I may be looking for a "guided" dove hunt for a few guys.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

We are loaded with whitewings and mourning doves. They are all over our sunflowers. San Antonio just outside loop 410 on hwy 90 west.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

We are loaded in Cameron county ! Both whites and morning . Just started disking the milo , we watched 100s pour into the field . Should be epic .


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

mrsh978 said:


> The tree rats - white wings are thick as ever , San antonio metro has such a huge population , the crops get raided by them


dahm shame most of those birds will never see the end of a barrel, too.
but they keep the #'s up and spill over to rual areas...
SW SA has had stupid amts of WW's the last 10 yrs...


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

Father in law said they were hammered in Brady this morning, only problem was that he couldn't hit the broad side of a barn.........headed out there Thursday night with the wife and kiddos and am pretty excited. didn't get to dove hunt 2014 due to work and in 2013 had the best dove hunting in my life....limits for 10 men in 15 minutes.


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

We killed just around 115 opening day on out place between several shooters. Took an evening and morning hunt for anyone to reach a limit. Mixed bags of mournings, white wings and a few collared birds. Birds were not flying much in the morning, evening was much better. Of course this was mid week with little to no pressure in the area. Yesterday was very slow, with less that 50 taken all day between 8 shooters. 

Robertson County near Hearne


----------



## GoldFinger (Jul 31, 2013)

Shooting was much slower yesterday evening here in Round Rock. Most averaged the day before with 10 and a few limits between hunters. Will try again probably friday morning and evening. Just need another front to push some more birds in


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

SW Bexar Co looked very good Wed afternoon from my vantage point...


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Heading down to Cameron county for the special WW , we where loaded last weekend


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

*Taylor Texas*

Made the evening hunt opening day. Lots of birds but not as many as usual in our honey hole. Five of us limited in less than 30 minutes.. 44 white wings and one morning dove . It was fast and furious. Yesterday wind was up but still plenty of birds. Four of us shooting and we all were done in less than an hr. Big healthy birds. We usually kill a few ring necks but not one has been killed yet.. Iam planing on hunting every day this week and this weekend.. Will post up after Saturday's hunt to give the tally....


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

New Braunfels had real good bird hunting

Anyone else made the observation that whitewings and their ever expanding range, has really improved dove hunting in Texas

There was no way I could have killed a limit of only mourning dove in the corn field I was hunting on opening morning....but whitewings, I could have killed a 100+ if the limit allowed for that.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Tuesday afternoon hunted NW side of San Antonio, Helotes area. MY brother and I had a 2 man limit, all white wing. Action was much slower this year compared to the opener last year for us. Going to try again this afternoon.


----------

